# bourbon chicken Mall style



## pondman (Jan 29, 2010)

Started with skinless boneless chicken thighs.Marinated overnight. seasoned with tones steak dust.Grilled to a golden brown. Cut up and added some johnny's au jus and chicken broth.If you have'nt tried johnny's au jus. Give it a try Its great with any kind of meat.I cooked a little yelllow rice with some corn and cabbage.Very good!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2010)

Great lookin' plate.


----------



## Ben1 (Jan 30, 2010)

WOW!!! Great looking food. But what impressed me the most is the quality of your pictures. I follow most of the BBQ forums and have never seen pictures so clear that you can read the labels on the ingredients being used!!! GREAT PHOTOGRAPHY and FOOD. Keep it comming! What camera are you using? Beautiful results!!!!

Ben


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2010)

those look great....what is Johnny's au jus?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2010)

Recipe for the marinade?????


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 30, 2010)

All great stuff. Can you let us know more about your cabbage and what looks like bacon side dish? All Looks very yummy.


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2010)

Now that looked real good.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 30, 2010)

Great looking meal and great pics. I would also like to know what the side dish is and how you prepared it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2010)

I really hope this isn't a hit and run.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 30, 2010)

Pass me a plate of them videls!


----------



## pondman (Jan 30, 2010)

Its an au jus gravy. Forgot to post a pic. will next time.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 31, 2010)

You dA man Pondman!!! Want to hang out this spring and cook with oo7kb bond?


----------



## Smokin' U (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great.  Please share that marinade recipe.


----------



## Shores (Feb 1, 2010)

All looked real good. That crock pot looks like it's had a lot of cooks in its past and still has a lot to go. Nice!


----------



## BluzQue (Feb 2, 2010)

Ben said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Great looking food. But what impressed me the most is the quality of your pictures. I follow most of the BBQ forums and have never seen pictures so clear that you can read the labels on the ingredients being used!!! GREAT PHOTOGRAPHY and FOOD. Keep it comming! What camera are you using? Beautiful results!!!!
> 
> Ben


 


DITTO!

 8)


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Feb 3, 2010)

Good looking stuff..............


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 5, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> those look great....what is Johnny's au jus?



Looks real damm fine.

Its a concentrated au jus, Makes a bad ass french dip poboy too


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 5, 2010)

Outstanding!!!


----------

